# T3 Dose



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 8, 2004)

Doage for liquid T3?  Couldnt find it anywhere.  Tx in advance.


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

50-100 mcg/ED


----------



## alexvega (Dec 8, 2004)

could any tellme what is t3, i guess it is tyroxine hormone'''''''


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

alexvega said:
			
		

> could any tellme what is t3, i guess it is tyroxine hormone'''''''



thyroxine is T4, triiodothyronine is T3...


----------



## alexvega (Dec 9, 2004)

ok i supused that, tyroid hormone. thanks.
and can u tellme in fast way who it work.


----------



## LAM (Dec 9, 2004)

alexvega said:
			
		

> ok i supused that, tyroid hormone. thanks.
> and can u tellme in fast way who it work.



basically it increases the resting metabolic rate so your body will burn more fat...


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 9, 2004)

So, would T3 be decent and productive to stack with MOHN (17a-methyl-3-oxo-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol) as a "cutting" cycle?  I'll take any and all comments and suggestions.


----------



## redspy (Dec 9, 2004)

MOHN is a great cutting PS but you'll need a decent dose (25mg+) to minimize the catabolic effects of T3.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 9, 2004)

I guess I didnt see thru research that T3 was so catabolic.  What would you recommend to stack with T3 during a cut, or would you not recommend T3 during a cut?


----------



## LAM (Dec 9, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> I guess I didnt see thru research that T3 was so catabolic.  What would you recommend to stack with T3 during a cut, or would you not recommend T3 during a cut?



T3 is great but it increases metabolization of proteins, carbs and fat.  protein intake should be a minimum of 40% of cals...

50-75 mcg/ED for 6 weeks is good enough...


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 9, 2004)

I heard you always want it stacked with a PH or AAS.  How about M1t or Mdien or MOHN or S1+?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 9, 2004)

Any androgen will help reduce muscle catabolism. I wouldn't bother with MDien, though. I would also start the T3 dose around 25 mcg/day the first day and work up 75 mcg or so over the first week. My Dad started at 50--even though I told him to start at 25--and was very overstimulated. I thought he might get sick. You get used to it quick (over a few days), and that stimulation subsides. If you are going for a cycle longer than 3 weeks, I'd say don't use M1T. Watch your blood pressure if you choose M1T, though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 9, 2004)

Your Dad runs T3? Do you two like share gear or what?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 9, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Your Dad runs T3? Do you two like share gear or what?


Actually, he is on HRT, and I have borrowed a few shots of Test C that he has a script for. He is overweight, so I put him on T3. He wasn't doing it right, so I took it from him before he could do damage. He is 60 years-old with a bad metabolism. I've been giving him shots for ten years now, so I have no fear of needles going into my first cycle.


----------



## avidrine420 (Sep 3, 2010)

should i worry about t3s catabolic effects on 500mgs/week of Test e?

if its great cutting but also catabolic then why not use it when you have the test running IMO...

i got liquid clen, t3, and keto i think im gonna run it together twith my test e


been on test e for about 4 weeks now


----------



## G3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys, I thought liquid T3 was not recommended because it was too easy to get an overdose which = fucking bad??


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Guys, I thought liquid T3 was not recommended because it was too easy to get an overdose which = fucking bad??


 

EXACTLY. were talking about mcgs here NOT mgs. It's WAY too easy to have this dosed wrong or inconsistent, most of the time it's both. Tabs are the ONLY way to go.


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 3, 2010)

I take T3 tabs and I'm not so sure about the accuracy of a pill cutter when you split the 50mcg tab. Sometimes you get broken pieces and you kind of have to figure out how much to take. I guess I could use digital scales to ensure accuracy. I have thought about using the liquid, I figure you would sure want to shake it well before pulling up the right dosage. I have access to pipettes that might be a good way to use the liquid.


----------



## Hitmann (Sep 20, 2010)

i have a 30ml bottle that is 150mcg/ml.

youre saying the dose should start is 25mcg?  That would be only a few drops from my bottle.  Confirm pls.  I can see how you say it is easy to overuse.

do you mix with anything?


----------



## unclem (Sep 21, 2010)

dont know much, but, u could listen to CT and take the t3 tabs and at 50mcg. liquid is junk. take it with your ph steroid. but listen to LAM also about effecting protein.


----------



## Hitmann (Sep 21, 2010)

I see. Check board sponsors?  Didn't see cem have prod have tabs. So your position is that the liquid is junk bc it's form decreases efficacy?  Or the form is difficult to properly administer?  Or a manufacturer issue?  Little clarification-thx


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 23, 2010)

I actually started at 12.5mcgs and slowly worked my way up to 75mcgs or a period of 21 days. T3 is powerful and if you havent adjusted to the lower dosage and move up you will have shakes, tremors, heart palpitations, your heart will literally pound, head aches and feel like your blood pressure is high.

Go slow, I went slow and still had these sides. I moved up 12.5mcgs at a time and still had those sides. But once you get there and used to it everything will be ok.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 23, 2010)

The thyroid naturally produces about 25mcg/day so the effective dosage of t3 would be above 25mcg.  I start at 50mcg/day.


----------



## TampaSRT (Sep 23, 2010)

My HRT doc just prescribed me 25mcg tablets. I am a little concerned about the catabolic effects though.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 23, 2010)

If all you are taking is 25mcg/day then you will be fine.  Like I said the body naturally produces 25mcg/day.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Actually, he is on HRT, and I have borrowed a few shots of Test C that he has a script for. He is overweight, so I put him on T3. He wasn't doing it right, so I took it from him before he could do damage. He is 60 years-old with a bad metabolism. I've been giving him shots for ten years now, so I have no fear of needles going into my first cycle.


 
my dad is on trt and gets cyp also and gives it to me.Thank's dad


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^jab that ass my friend lol, jk.


----------

